# Race mill (camelot)



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

hit up what's left of the little river casted out my ultra light and put my lantern on the back of it, went back to the car to rig up my other pole, i get the rigged up head back down to the water to find my pole was gone, to make a long story short i ended up snagging my line and getting the pole back and caught two blue gills and a carp, no pics cause my camera phone doesn't work too good in the dark but it wasn't a bad few hours close to home


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

cheese_god said:


> hit up what's left of the little river casted out my ultra light and put my lantern on the back of it, went back to the car to rig up my other pole, i get the rigged up head back down to the water to find my pole was gone, to make a long story short i ended up snagging my line and getting the pole back and caught two blue gills and a carp, no pics cause my camera phone doesn't work too good in the dark but it wasn't a bad few hours close to home


I would think you'd catch a trout or two outa there, no? I'm surprised the gills are in there. :shock: So you caught 2 gill, one carp and a used fishing pole ?? Not a bad catch.


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

i've only caught one trout out of there and it was a little rainbow most of the fish are utah lake fish(white bass,catfish,walleye,ets), i think it is the east bay golf course pond that flows under the freeway into the lake


----------

